# Stiffest DJ Fork



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

I just got into the dj scene with a 2009 jamis kromo. It has a suntour duro dj fork and even when its tuned as stiff as possible, it's a lot more plush then i want. Now I'm looking to build up an NS Suburban Dirt and am wanting help getting the right fork. Any suggestions?


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

My 2009 Argyle 318 is super stiff when the compression is turned all the way up. And if you get sick of it, you can turn it back down and have a nice "soft" fork.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

If it's an air fork (or one side air) then you can stiffen it up by adding air with a shock pump. If it's not air, then stiffening has to do with switching springs.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

im not super worried about changing the suntour, from what i've heard it's not the greatest fork in the first place. thanks for letting me know about the 318. im still deciding whether i want to pay the extra money for 409s. obviously they're lighter and from what i can tell they're easier to adjust. the only think i don't like about the 409's is that it doesn't have a lock out, but i guess you can always just pump it up like crazy? haha i don't know, what do you guys think?


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont know what you are talking about by saying that the 409 is easier to adjust. For the 318, all you have to do us turn the compression dial and the fork is instantly stiffer. No need for a pump because it is not an air shock.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

true, i was think more along the lines of not having to replace springs


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, that makes sense. I just dont like to have to carry around a shock pump.


----------



## Lenny.walker (Aug 31, 2011)

Been looking for a new fork for my stp2, trying to keep it on the cheap side. any info is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

If you want a light air fork that is supposedly good enough for dirt jumping, check out the X-Fusion Velvet aka Velour . Only 3.9 pounds.

I have had great experience with the Manitou Gold Label DJ Series II. It's not made any more. They have replaced it with the Circus.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

i ride a 318 for park, street, and dj. i was looking at the 409, but decided against it. the 318 gets my vote.


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

the circus expert is a really great fork, with air assist and you can lock it out


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

briantortilla said:


> For the 318, all you have to do us turn the compression dial and the fork is instantly stiffer. No need for a pump because it is not an air shock.


Same is true with an air fork. Crank up the compression and it gets stiffer. If that doesn't make it stiff enough, more air will instead of adding a different spring. Pretty sure that was his point.


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

If you want really stiff, check out the DMR trailblade. comes in both 20mm and 9mm axle. I rocked one for a little while so i could jump my bike into a lake without ruining my argyle 318. Its pretty nice since its 80mm suspension corrected so the geo was the same


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

alex55 said:


> DMR trailblade


I put an Identiti Rebate 1420 XL on my trail bike because it is longer and suits my frame geometry better.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

i really don't want a rigid fork, in my opinion you might as well just ride bmx haha


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

I also am in the market for a fork. I'm trying to keep the budget down. Seems tapered fork are harder to find than standard. I just snagged a 09 Komodo frame, wish the head tube was just 1.5 or 1 1/8, not both LOL. I was hoping to just find a rigid fork to just get me riding, but it seems a tapered one is not happening. Well, not cheaply. I might as well just get a air susp. fork for that kind of money.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a newly Pushed and converted to RLC Fox float 32 which was lowered to 100mm by Push. I did it for a Redline Dually project for the wife but she seems to like the RST Gamma bottoming out with my daughter in the front kid seat?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> I also am in the market for a fork. I'm trying to keep the budget down. Seems tapered fork are harder to find than standard. I just snagged a 09 Komodo frame, wish the head tube was just 1.5 or 1 1/8, not both LOL. I was hoping to just find a rigid fork to just get me riding, but it seems a tapered one is not happening. Well, not cheaply. I might as well just get a air susp. fork for that kind of money.


You can run a 1-1/8 fork on any of the head tube opptions, 1-1/8, 1.5, or tapered. Just need the right head-set.

So you actually have more options than you thought. Your tapered head tube can use a tapered or a 1-1/8 steer tube.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Jason B said:


> You can run a 1-1/8 fork on any of the head tube opptions, 1-1/8, 1.5, or tapered. Just need the right head-set.
> 
> So you actually have more options than you thought. Your tapered head tube can use a tapered or a 1-1/8 steer tube.


That's really really good info. Thank You

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You just solved a huge problem for me.


----------

